# Colorado Front Range Area Dry Camping Help! Please!



## 4Griffins

I was not expecting to be able to get out and go camping this weekend....turns out I can.

Obviously it's too late to think about reserving a spot somewhere.

Would any of you dry campers be willing to help me with some suggestions on somewhere we could dry camp - or dispersed camping? Whithin 2 - 3 hours driving max. ????

PM me if you wouldn't mind.

Thanks!!!

Rig in my sig...


----------



## ColoradoChip

I sent you a PM. We're going to a National FS site that had no hookups. They have some sites available still on a first come first served basis.


----------



## 2500Ram

Just so everyone knows hunting season starts this weekend. It's archery season for Deer and Elk. I wouldn't go tromping through the forest with kids in tow without making alot of noise.

I'll be around the Grand lake area dry camping / hunting.


----------



## 4Griffins

2500Ram said:


> Just so everyone knows hunting season starts this weekend. It's archery season for Deer and Elk. I wouldn't go tromping through the forest with kids in tow without making alot of noise.
> 
> I'll be around the Grand lake area dry camping / hunting.


Good point....thanks for sharing that information!

I think we are going to make it up to West Chicago Creek and cross our fingers that we can get a spot...


----------



## Carey

If you have no luck finding a spot, try Clear Creek Resevoir. Its just south of the town Granite, Co on Hwy 24. This is about directly in the middle between Leadville, and Buena Vista. There would be a spot there for you.. It might not be on the creek, but will be close. This is at the foot of the Collegate Range and is one of our Favs.

Its about 2 and 1/2 hours from Denver.

You can drive a suv or pick up on up to Vicksville and Winfield. Its an old mining town from the 1800's. The old town sits at about 10000 feet..

The lake is always full of pan size brookies and rainbows and its real common to catch cut throat trout there.. That is the best trout with its reddish pink meat... Good Stuff!

The camping area is just west of the lake in a valley/draw. Once you pass Granite, be looking for a road to the west off of hwy 24. It is marked with a sign Clear Creek Resevoir.

The altitude is about 8-8500, so bring jackets.. This time of the year the lows are in the 30's at night..

This is a great quiet place to camp on a busy holiday weekend.

Carey

ps.. If you enjoy panning for gold, this is one of the best rivers in the state to find small nuggies, and large flakes.. I always spend several hours a day panning on Clear Creek. The Creek runs into the west side of the lake... The road to Winfield runs parralel with the river, so there are many panning spots. You can find many black sand bars all the way to Winfield.. This is where the gold is at.


----------



## 4Griffins

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If you have no luck finding a spot, try Clear Creek Resevoir. Its just south of the town Granite, Co on Hwy 24. This is about directly in the middle between Leadville, and Buena Vista. There would be a spot there for you.. It might not be on the creek, but will be close. This is at the foot of the Collegate Range and is one of our Favs.
> 
> Its about 2 and 1/2 hours from Denver.
> 
> You can drive a suv or pick up on up to Vicksville and Winfield. Its an old mining town from the 1800's. The old town sits at about 10000 feet..
> 
> The lake is always full of pan size brookies and rainbows and its real common to catch cut throat trout there.. That is the best trout with its reddish pink meat... Good Stuff!
> 
> The camping area is just west of the lake in a valley/draw. Once you pass Granite, be looking for a road to the west off of hwy 24. It is marked with a sign Clear Creek Resevoir.
> 
> The altitude is about 8-8500, so bring jackets.. This time of the year the lows are in the 30's at night..
> 
> This is a great quiet place to camp on a busy holiday weekend.
> 
> Carey
> 
> ps.. If you enjoy panning for gold, this is one of the best rivers in the state to find small nuggies, and large flakes.. I always spend several hours a day panning on Clear Creek. The Creek runs into the west side of the lake... The road to Winfield runs parralel with the river, so there are many panning spots. You can find many black sand bars all the way to Winfield.. This is where the gold is at.


Thanks Carey!

I will definitely keep this one on my list. We went in to Victor last time we were at Mueller and they had a gold panning exhibit that you could try out. The kids had a blast, even though they weren't very patient with it.

On a side note, do you know where one could buy some gold pans???


----------



## Carey

I bought mine at a rock shop in Canon. Might have to call around using your local yellow pages..

The kids.. That river is not safe till about this time of the year for kids.. Just so you know. In june and july that river is deep and fast.

Carey


----------



## Sluggo54

Near the place Carey mentioned is the old Camp Hale (former home of the Tenth Mountain Division). There is a no hookups cg there with some decent size spots, but they will be all reserved. At least, everything there was reserved last weekend. The good news - there are several thousand acres there you can boondock on!

Sluggo


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Crap! I just cancelled our reservation at West Chicago Creek for the family that bought our Outback. If you can get in touch with Chip, he could "buy" it for you when he arrives.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Just got it uncancelled! 4Griffins are going camping with Chip!

Randy


----------



## 4Griffins

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Just got it uncancelled! 4Griffins are going camping with Chip!
> 
> Randy


Thank you Randy! (the check is in the mail







)


----------

